# since not everyone knowssss!



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just figured I would make a thread to let y'all know that i got married! It was in April, it was just a small thing, more for us than anybody else, and since a couple people have asked, figured I would let everybody know  I'm a married woman! Haha!

Oh and Happy Mothers day to all the mommas out there!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That ball and chain wearing into your ankle yet  hehehe Congrats girl I am glad you found a nice get to claim as your own.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol i must have a really light ball and chain cuz i never notice it!!  No but really it's been great so far, no regrets! haha! and my babies aren't bast*rd children anymore lmao


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

very nice, congratulations and I wish you guys the best.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG CONGRATS!!! I just want to be engaged dangit!!! Andrew says "your pretty much my wife" And I"m like "nope no I'm not.. better get a ring to call me that!" haha


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats! Are you gonna go on a fabulous honeymoon?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> very nice, congratulations and I wish you guys the best.


Thanks so much!


Shes Got Heart said:


> OMG CONGRATS!!! I just want to be engaged dangit!!! Andrew says "your pretty much my wife" And I"m like "nope no I'm not.. better get a ring to call me that!" haha


Thanks girl!!! And don't let him do that to ya! Kick his booty for that!!!


FloorCandy said:


> Congrats! Are you gonna go on a fabulous honeymoon?


Thanks!! And Yes, we are! Currently planning a trip to the Bahamas!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Megan I am super happy for you, wish you would have told us all sooner, brat  And omg I expect to see pics from the honeymoon in the Bahamas  BIG HUGS


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

congrats megan!! that is awesome news!! 


if this dbl post sorry ....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG awesome congrats


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations! That is great  I hope to find Mr. Right someday and get married!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Meg! I hope everything continues to be a dream for you! I wish you the best of luck! You definately gotta post pix of the honeymoon!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh there will DEFINITELY be pictures of the honeymoon, and thanks everyone!

Woulda said something earlier but at first we didn't want to tell people, then we did and things got hectic, and i've just been busy... but... now everyone knows


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Congrats!!

Welcome to married life


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I knew but congrats!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations & Best Wishes!!! That's the way to do it Sista . This June will be our 1 year mark - time flies


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! And I'm sure time will definitely fly by... We've almost lived in our house for 2 years and I can't even believe it!!!!!! Seems like it was just yesterday!


----------

